# Break-in question



## daranco (Aug 30, 2008)

Hello.. usually, a new car has the manufacturer's recommendation to not drive
faster than about 55 mph for the first couple-hundred miles. So, if I pick up
a new BMW at the Performance Center, and I have to drive back to Baltimore....
is there an initial speed restriction on the 3-series ??


----------



## djfitter (Sep 12, 2007)

On my 535i the manual said not to exceed 100mph. :thumbup:

dj


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

daranco said:


> Hello.. usually, a new car has the manufacturer's recommendation to not drive
> faster than about *55 mph* for the first couple-hundred miles. ..


I have NEVER seen a car with that kind of BS restriction. And if i did, I would have to assume that car is made of glass and not worthy of buying.

just my 2 cents worth..

beewang:bigpimp:


----------



## DBville (Sep 2, 2007)

BMW says to limit the rpm to around 4500 (I think), and the speed to 100 mph for the first 1,200 miles. Varying the speed (not using cruise for 100+ miles at a time) is also recommended.

You will also find those that say beat on it since new and it will work fine.

No, driving it back to Baltimore will not be an issue, and you can easily follow all of BMWs break in recommendations on the trip.


----------



## 02fireman (May 29, 2008)

4500 RPM in 6th is well over 100MPH. So try not to go over either one . I can't talk though. I was already doing 150 at *** miles....


----------



## stso0000 (Apr 1, 2008)

DBville is correct. I myself recently did PCD on my 135i in mid August, driving from Greer, SC to Washington, DC. When you take the highways, make sure to change engine speeds at least once every half hour. I just changed gears when the odometer changed to a zero at the end to keep my attention. You must absolutely take advantage of the spectacularly curvy roads in this area. I drove US 276 (SC/NC), US 178 (SC/NC), and US 129 (NC/TN) aka the Tail of the Dragon during the week I was down there and the seat time was absolutely fantastic.

ST


----------



## Flyjock (Jun 5, 2008)

Well I guess I messed up. I did 150 after about 800 miles on a ED. Was too scared to go any faster, but I did blow away a Boxster S on the Autobhan. hehe

550I. Spt Pkg, Logic 7, Cold Wx pkg, IPod, Nav, Sat Radio, headliner, Shift Paddles.

BTW was only around 4500-5000 rpm


----------

